# Trump attacks Amazon's USPS deal despite official findings



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Here we go again...
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/mar/31/trump-amazon-us-postal-service-tweets

Donald Trump again attacked Amazon on Saturday, calling the online retailer's business deal with the US Postal Service a money-losing agreement.

In tweets on Saturday morning, Trump said: "The US Post Office will lose $1.50 on average for each package it delivers for Amazon. That amounts to Billions of Dollars."

He added: "If the P.O. 'increased its parcel rates, Amazon's shipping costs would rise by $2.6 Billion.' This Post Office scam must stop. Amazon must pay real costs (and taxes) now!"

Amazon has been a consistent target, suffering falls in its stock price after presidential attacks. Its founder, Jeff Bezos, owns the Washington Post, which Trump has called "fake news" over its reporting of his campaign and presidency, not least the continuing investigation by special counsel Robert Mueller of Russian election interference and alleged collusion by figures linked to Trump.

The president returned to the offensive this week after the website Axios reported that he was "obsessed" with the company. He suggested the postal service deal with Amazon hurt taxpayers. But as an independent agency, the USPS does not use taxpayer money.

(see link above for full story)


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Donnie is really runnng out of shit to distract people with if this is what he is coming up with...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Make America Flex Again!


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

That totally made me forget about Stormy Daniels.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Can't Bezos fend off such attacks by having Flex and USPS drivers broadcast Slim Whitman albums? It could keep the _'uge brain _at bay.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

None of the president's comments are based on reality, but what else is new. On the plus side if they raise the rate the post office charges Amazon, us flex drivers will have more work.


----------

